# Funny goats noises



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Now , to all of us&#8230;&#8230;these noises aren't really out of the ordinary&#8230;.but to non farm animal people , some of these can make the hair on the back of your neck stand on end ! Could you imagine someone stopping to ask directions and they hear some of these critters :slap floor: 
Just thinking what the perfect scenario would be&#8230;&#8230;a goat kids outside the barn area , you gather them up and put the happy family into a stall and go out to clean up the area as your dogs are eating the afterbirth. One of the lambs let out a their normal blood curdling scream cause they want their bottle , the same time a lovely family from the city pull up to ask directions  Kid in back seat to mom , " Momma , what is that dog eating " ? Dad's eyes pop out of head at the sight of the blood all over you as you say "Howdy , how can i help you " :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Not to mention the mad, wordless wail of the buck, which sounds like the voice of an adolescent boy...like you have a kid that's a bit "off", locked in a barn!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

At 2, our neighbor's gr son when asked what a goat sounds like, could do a darn near perfect wail of buck in rut.


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

We live in what i would call a 'country neighborhood'. Not city folks there, but not anywhere close to farmers. Its funny when someone is selling or delivering something at the house an all of a sudden they hear or see a goat in our side yard. Get a LOT of surprised looks.


----------

